
Even when told not to, Windows 10 just can’t stop talking to Microsoft - chris-at
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/08/even-when-told-not-to-windows-10-just-cant-stop-talking-to-microsoft/
======
greenyoda
Current discussion on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10053352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10053352)

